# recoil starter question, vintage lawn boy



## briggsrepairman (Dec 12, 2006)

I recently found a vintage mid 70's Lawn Boy 2 cycle lawn mower. The pull cord on it is pulled out, which I figured must mean that the spring is broken. I took an initial look at it and the Pinion spring that holds the secondary nylon threaded pulley in place is loose. I've never taken a lawn boy recoil starter apart and wondered if anyone has before I make a mess of it. What kind of spring is in there? a regular steel one like you find in a similar " yo-yo" starter on older Tecumseh's, or something else. thanks


pinion


----------

